# Christian Louboutins!



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

Alright ladies, confess.

What are the most expensive pair of shoes you own?

And also, I really really really want a pair of Christian Louboutins.. I'm so in love with them whenever I look at them!! Thing is, they're SO EXPENSIVE!! Are they worth it?? And oh, me being 5'10.5, I'm not sure about buying the 4 inch heels!! Haha.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 14, 2009)

Louboutins are pretty much the hottest thing alive.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Probably my Banana Republic stiletto boots.  I'd kill for a pair of Louboutins.  Oh and about the 4"+ heel-thing...I don't care, and I'm 5'9"!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 14, 2009)

^^4 inch heels look sooo sexy and elegant on tall women!

The most expensive heels i own are my Jimmy Choo's.  I admit i have a few of them but i wear them at my husbands snazzy busniess parties and open houses.

Expensive heels are totally worth it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have one pair of CL's and I adore them...My husband bought them for me a couple of years ago.....I personally would never spend that much for a pair of shoes...But I'm glad he did...
The most expensive I have personally bought are a couple pair of Stuart Weitzman pumps for about $350 ea....But they were for my wedding day...and I love them and deserved to feel special that day.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Feb 14, 2009)

One day I will buy a pair of CLs!! They are orgasmically good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd love to get some Jimmy Choo's, but CL first. I saw a tv show the other day that showed the president of Jimmy Choo's closet and OMG I couldn't tear myself away from the shoe closet! *love*

The most expensive pair I have are a $450 pair of Coach boots that I bought myself for my 21st birthday a few years ago, but thats when I was making a ton of money bartending.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 14, 2009)

I have Christian Louboutins and love them so so so much! But my most expensive pair of shoes are by are Chanel which where £400/$580ish... love those the most, I have to for that money!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Christian Lacroix <3
Dior
Stuart Weitzman
Guiseppi Zanoti<3
Calvin Klein
Marc Jacobs<3
Jimmy Choo
Ferragamo<3
Casadei<3


I would love to own a pair of Christian Louboutins, it will be my next shoe purchase for sure, well either those or Guiseppe. It takes me a while to wear out a pair of heels so I don't buy too many, when they are broken in I can't stand parting with them, I don't care what is trendy or in at the moment.

As far as are they worth it, yes, my feet are too sensitive to be in high ass cheap shoes, I have a very high arch and pricey shoes just fit me better.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 14, 2009)

12 pairs of Manolo Blahniks
2 Jimmy Choos
2 Christian Louboutins 
1 Chanel
1 Calvin Klien
1 Forelli boots ??? I think thats the name
1 Dior

And 40 other brands which were okay.. I have been collecting since I was 15 and my Mum is a shoe person too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am the shoe gal, I am currently trying to get hold of a few more pairs.... I have enough MAC and Opi now so its on to perfecting my shoes.


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't own any really expensive shoes (yet...) but I love shoes by Nicholas Kirkwood. They are amazing.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 14, 2009)

Brian Atwood and Yves St. Laurent Tribute Platforms are my faves at the moment.


----------



## User35 (Feb 15, 2009)

150 is the max for me...I dont even wear them...I wore them once. 

I would love to have some louboutins, but I dont have a high heel wearing lifestyle. I wear boots allllday for work...then uggs in the winter or flip flops in summer if im off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o well


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a toss up between a pair of Donald Pliner boots and a pair of Via Spiga sandals but I didn't pay retail for either.

One day, when I grow up, I would love to own a few pairs of Louboutins.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 15, 2009)

Probably my Fendi stilletos. I felt like I had a high when i left the store lol.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 15, 2009)

my most expensive are some Chanel flats that were $550 yicks!! lol

but I was talking to the shoe salesman at Neimans and he said that Louboutins
are REALLY uncomfortable... that they has like no padding
BUT, the heels arn't as bad as they look because they are actually platforms with the platform built inside (if that makes sense) so it looks like a regular high heel.
but I'm willing to sacrifice comfort for fashion!


----------



## zzoester (Feb 15, 2009)

I REALLY want a pair of Louboutins. Badly. I have been wanting/look/dreaming/obsessing for well over a year, which I guess is not all that long considering it's been a long time since I saw a pair for the first time. 

I don't own a lot of shoes over $120. Most of mine are right there in that 80-120 range and a lot of them I have purchased on sale. 

But, my husband got me a pair of coach shoes that were like $200, and I also have a pair of Valentino stilettos that were $600 something dollars but bought them for less.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd love a pair of classic black pumps by Louboutin.


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Alright ladies, confess.

What are the most expensive pair of shoes you own?
_

 
My Clarks and my Naturalizers . . . they run between $50-100, usually. Last forever, look great, and are very comfy.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it's funny how my shoe tastes have evolved. When I was in middle school- it was all about the Air Jordan's or Rodman's. Now it's all about uncomfortable, over priced, yet irresistible designer shoes.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 15, 2009)

My most expensive pair of shoes are a 200 dollar pair of shotput/discus throwing shoes by Nike!  They lasted for four years and were the best thrwoing shoes I ever owned.  On a normal basis I wear tennis shoes and buy them at the Outlet mall, my current pair being Lugz, and they're over a year old.  All my dress shoes were around 40 bucks.


----------



## preciouscharm (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh how i wish i could


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 15, 2009)

about £10 from primark? 
hahaha no the most i've ever spent recently (excluding trainers for sports at school) is about £25. I can't justify spending more than about £40 for a pair fo shoes because I go through shoes like theres no tomorrow. They just get trashed/dirty. I don't wear heels, only if I go out at night which is not very often, and even then I try to wear a nice pair of boots. I've always wanted some Uggs but they're sheepskin and I don't wear/use animal products. I've never been a huge shoe fan anyway, make-up has been my pleasure since I was little lol.


----------



## jetplanesex (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm a tall girl too [5'10] and cant get enough of high heels! I think the most I've ever spent on a pair of shoes is $120 or so, but I work at the shoe department in Macy's so I buy ALL of my shoes with some sort of discount, whether it be my employee or that plus being on sale. I have a pair of AMAZING Calvin Klein boots that were originally quite a bit but I only paid $50 for them, same with a few pairs of Coach shoes. I'm seriously thinking of splurging on a pair of Burberry or Louboutins when I get my tax refund, but I think i might just go "cheap" and get a pair of Tory Burch flats instead. I love shoes almost as much as MAC.. I call it my 'sickness' haha.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 15, 2009)

Aw I'm soo jealous of you guys lol.. I REALLY REALLY LOVE these shoes here!! No heel and very sexy..

Petal Crepe Satin Sandal♥-♥ Neiman Marcus

Thing is though, I'd want to buy them in the states but since the dollar sucks right now for us Canadians, I would have to exchange over 1 grand to get these sexy shoes!! I'll see how much I'll get back from tax refunds (which is usually in April/May for us, gah!) Or maybe I can get a nice pair for a bit cheaper.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 15, 2009)

those are gorgeous!
theyd be so cute for spring!
I don't know if i'd pay for those when you can get heels for almost the same price though.. :/


----------



## shops2much (Feb 16, 2009)

I love Louboutins!  I only have one pair and they are my most expensive pair.  They are from last year, the crepe chiffon peep toe ambrosina style in the palest shade of peachy beige.  I got them on ebay for $500, regular $850.  I'm craving the Ginerva boots in black leather.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 16, 2009)

It's a relief to me and to my purse that I've very seldom seen a pair of really expensive shoes that I actually love! I don't like anything strappy, jewelled, satin etc. so I don't yearn for a pair of Jimmy Choos or any of that kind of thing.

The most expensive shoes I've ever bought were Paul Smith boots from Emma Hope. They're black, kitten-heeled lace ups with pointed toes and a subtle brogue pattern on them. I bought them half price in the sale and wore them on my wedding day.


----------



## FlashBang (Feb 16, 2009)

My Sergio Rossi suede thigh highs £780 ($1,600) and well worth it because they are beautiful!

I love shoes, i want a pair of louboutins but they sell out of my size so quickly when i go to london and nobody stocks them where i live so im screwed


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright now I'm seriously debating getting a pair, perhaps off e-bay for my first purchase, since it'll be cheaper... I was thinking one of these two?? I like them because the heel isn't too huge!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-9-39-5-TAUPE-HEELS-MISS-TACK-70MM_W0QQitemZ150327078619QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Wo  men_s_Shoes?hash=item150327078619&_trksid=p3286.c0  .m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240  %3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Brown-Satin-Pumps-NIB-575-Sz-9-1-2_W0QQitemZ390030922367QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women  _s_Shoes?hash=item390030922367&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1  4&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A  1318

And do you guys know if CL's fit true to size?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Aw I'm soo jealous of you guys lol.. I REALLY REALLY LOVE these shoes here!! No heel and very sexy..

Petal Crepe Satin Sandal♥-♥ Neiman Marcus

Thing is though, I'd want to buy them in the states but since the dollar sucks right now for us Canadians, I would have to exchange over 1 grand to get these sexy shoes!! I'll see how much I'll get back from tax refunds (which is usually in April/May for us, gah!) Or maybe I can get a nice pair for a bit cheaper._

 
Did you see the black petal heeled ones? To die for.....


----------



## meaghan<3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Arrghh -- I bought a pair of black pantent Rolando's from Neiman Marcus -- read other forums where it says to order 1-1.5 sizes up.  I got them in a 10 -- i'm normally an 8.5.  The 10's were still too small -- so I was going to exchange them for an 11, but they were on back order until April, so I had them cancel my order.  I was SO upset because I have wanted these shoes forever!  I think I may just have to try them on at a CL boutique before buying the rolandos!  However-- I just bought the 120 mm cage cut out in nude.  I am patiently waiting their arrival


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Alright now I'm seriously debating getting a pair, perhaps off e-bay for my first purchase, since it'll be cheaper... I was thinking one of these two?? I like them because the heel isn't too huge!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-9-39-5-TAUPE-HEELS-MISS-TACK-70MM_W0QQitemZ150327078619QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Wo  men_s_Shoes?hash=item150327078619&_trksid=p3286.c0  .m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240  %3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Brown-Satin-Pumps-NIB-575-Sz-9-1-2_W0QQitemZ390030922367QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women  _s_Shoes?hash=item390030922367&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1  4&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A  1318

And do you guys know if CL's fit true to size?_

 
They pretty much always run a little small.


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Alright now I'm seriously debating getting a pair, perhaps off e-bay for my first purchase, since it'll be cheaper... I was thinking one of these two?? I like them because the heel isn't too huge!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-9-39-5-TAUPE-HEELS-MISS-TACK-70MM_W0QQitemZ150327078619QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Wo  men_s_Shoes?hash=item150327078619&_trksid=p3286.c0  .m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240  %3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Brown-Satin-Pumps-NIB-575-Sz-9-1-2_W0QQitemZ390030922367QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women  _s_Shoes?hash=item390030922367&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1  4&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A  1318

And do you guys know if CL's fit true to size?_

 
I looked at both of these auctions..and IMO, the round toe patent ones would be closer to being true to size.  The more pointy the toe, the bigger size you need.  Also with the height of the kitten heel ( on the satin ones), your foot will be more flat, taking up more "room" if that makes sense.  I wear between a 9 and a 9 1/2, depending on the style of shoe.  The shorter the heel and pointier the toe, I have to go more to the 9 1/2-10 range...the higher the heel and rounder the toe, the smaller I need.  HTH...


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 17, 2009)

Mhmm I like the round toe patent ones MUCH better as well.. I mean normally I range from size 9-10, depending where I buy, and I really like those, and for 9.5 I could assume they would fit?? I just really want a pair and so far those are the cheapest ones and closest ones to what I want!


----------



## michthr (Feb 17, 2009)

ohhh i love louboutin's!!! i want a pair sooo bad. im saving up my AMEX holt renfrew points to see if i can get a pair without "paying" for them lol. but for now i will just have to be happy with china glaze's lubu heels nailpolish


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm I believe I'm going to work a bit and save my moolah, then go down to detriot or toronto to find a pair of hot shoes!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

i almost bought a pair of CL's when my tax refund came in but i decided to be stupid and pay some bills LOL!

i tried a few pair on when i went to Neiman Marcus and I wanted to run out of the damn store. they are pure SEX!


----------



## onionbooty (Feb 17, 2009)

My most expensive pair is my Christian Louboutin boots which I love to death.  I also have a few Prada and Gucci, but I love my CLs!  The boots were my first pair of CLs!  After I get done paying off my school loans, my shoe collection is expanding!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 17, 2009)

I am shopping around now for a pair of CL's.  Once a year I treat myself to something nice.  Last year it was a pair of $400 Gucci sunshades and this year will be the DL's. Planning on wearing them to my dad's upcoming wedding.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 20, 2009)

OHH what do you guys think of these?!?! Just found them on e-bay in my size!! I think they're so cute! 

http://i16.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/28/a4/1969_12.JPG


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 25, 2009)

I think my most expensive pair are my Giuseppe Zanotti's.


----------



## MadameXK (Feb 25, 2009)

My most expensive pair are some Weitzman boots, then I have a lot of knock-offs from Aldo and a Kors by Michael Kors. I've only recently been a shoe person, but now I'm saving up for:
Mirrored Platform Pump♥-♥ Neiman Marcus


----------



## FK79 (Feb 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm..hubby got me Coach sneaks for Christmas. That's about it. 

I'm not into shoes so much. Or clothes actually. Just makeup and purses.


----------



## Nirinia (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a pair of nude-coloured pumps, and love them like nothing else. Well, except the rest of my shoe collection. I'm not nearly as addicted to make-up as I am to shoes, sadly. Make-up is kinder to my purse.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not a shoe person. I don't think I'd ever buy a pair of Christian Louboutins.  
I could never justify spending that much on shoes.

My most expensive pair of shoes cost $95.


----------



## @-}--CEC--{[email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been collecting Louboutins for a while now.
I just got this season's Short Tinas (see pic) and I'm waiting for the Very Galaxies to arrive in my local store.
Some people prefer to buy bags, others shoes, and most ladies here prefer makeup instead. It's all a matter of priorities. You save a bit here and another bit there and soon you'll be able to get 1000$+ shoes. I used to be addicted to LVs, now I don't buy them for certain reasons, and I buy makeup modestly. So I personally don't think Louboutins are *that* expensive if you save up right.
Attachment 8236Attachment 8237

CLs generally run a bit small and they have very narrow toeboxes. And I don't recommend Ebay. There are a lot of fakes and I generally don't like the idea of 2nd hand shoes. You don't know if people have had fungal infections or whatnot. It's like using another person's undies or even for makeup, would you use another person's makeup? I certainly would not even if it's in a tube or pump.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

I.freakin.love.louboutins. so far I have 4 pairs....the prives, espadrilles and yoyo pumps. they are pure sex. 
But I dare not pay retail for them, or else I'd be in debt! The most I ever paid was 420usd for black patent yoyo peep toe pumps and the cheapest was 140 for formentara espadrilles.


----------



## ambicion6 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just bought these on gilt.com for $278 with $10 for shipping!


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have one pair of CL's and I adore them...My husband bought them for me a couple of years ago.....I personally would never spend that much for a pair of shoes...But I'm glad he did...
The most expensive I have personally bought are a couple pair of Stuart Weitzman pumps for about $350 ea....But they were for my wedding day...and I love them and deserved to feel special that day._

 
Stuart Weitzmans are my favorite shoes.  They fit me perfectly and are so well made.  I only have 3 pairs so far but I'm working on it!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 23, 2009)

I found an amazing pair of Via Spiga 4 inch mary janes at DSW for $40 bucks...I wear them to work whenever I can. Love em. the most I ever paid for some shoes were $120 pair of nike shox, and the deal was i went to the gym everyday! Oh but to have a pair of louboutins....*drools*


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 24, 2009)

^Um those are very obvious fakes, not only the price but the pictures don't even resemble the real deal.

I own a pair of CL very prives in satin, LOVE them and now I just want more; I agree they tend to run small but sometimes you have to go up a size then put in a foot petals/heel shield for a perfect fit.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Apr 24, 2009)

a local consignment shop has some CL shoes for $250-$330, barely even worn. they are either samples, used for photo shoots etc 

I use to love CL, but some of the newer stuff is crazy looking and strictly runway stuff. IMO you need to have a certain type of style to pull off the crazy looks, the simple classic shoes are fine, but im picky when it comes to people rocking things that dont go with the overall look KWIM?


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 24, 2009)

Terrible blackberry pic, but these are my latest acquisition!







They are a littttle hard to walk in (my basic black Louboutin pumps are only like 2 1/2-3" high, these are about 4 1/2); I feel like a baby deer learning to walk lol...


----------



## MACForME (Jun 7, 2009)

I wanted a pair of CL's in the worst way. I've tried them on, and yes, the simple pumps seemed very uncomfortable. I went with Manolo Blahnick instead. I love my Manolos..


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't own any Louboutin's myself, but I honestly do think they are worth the price. They are so beautiful and I think that the extra high heel is fabulous (though maybe a little uncomfortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Beware of fake Louboutin's being sold online right now, though. Make sure you use a reputable site!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 30, 2009)

the most expensive shoes i bought - by bf buys me expensive shoes all the time...but the last time i took my hard earned cash and spent. were some louis vuitton sneakers with tax about 600.00

but im a sucker for shoes because i have big feet so if i see them and there in my size i have to have them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_My most expensive pair are some Weitzman boots, then I have a lot of knock-offs from Aldo and a Kors by Michael Kors. I've only recently been a shoe person, but now I'm saving up for:
Mirrored Platform Pump♥-♥ Neiman Marcus_

 


I think I just jizzed in my pants


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_the most expensive shoes i bought - by bf buys me expensive shoes all the time...but the last time i took my hard earned cash and spent. were some louis vuitton sneakers with tax about 600.00

but im a sucker for shoes because i have big feet so if i see them and there in my size i have to have them_

 

Girl I feel you Im 5'10" tall with a size 11 foot

Outside of make up my 2nd obsession is SHOES!!!!
I'm on a mission to aquire a pair of CL.
I don't know how I don't know when but it will happen.


Oh and for the people living in NY/NJ/CT areas... In January Grossman's shoes on Greenwich Ave in Greenwich, CT has a major 50% off sale. They sell Manolo's, Choo's, Prada/Miu Mui etc. Definately worth checking out!


----------



## kyoto (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I wanted a pair of CL's in the worst way. I've tried them on, and yes, the simple pumps seemed very uncomfortable. I went with Manolo Blahnick instead. I love my Manolos.._

 
I friggin love Manolos!  I'm not a fan of platforms, so not into CL's, but Manolos, Ahhh Manolos!  That's all I can say.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 1, 2009)

Most expensive pair of shoes I have bought so far are a pair of Kurt Geiger calf length black boots, they were £210. They have a nice heel on them, I love heels even though I am 5ft 9 too. I'd really like a pair of CLs I love the  Horatio pumps with the slingback. Yum yum!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 1, 2009)

I have quite a few pairs of CL's.

I have a patent high heeled pair for work, a peeptoe pair also for work/going out, a silver slingback pair which are great for nights out/Indian occassions, some very high boots which I love and a nice pair of leopard skin flats which despite me having worn them to death look as fresh as the day I bought them.

The shoes are super comfy for me (once you get over the highness) and they don't rub or anything, I've never gotten a blister of any of mine. 

I also have a few pairs of KG shoes which are also nice but I don't feel as "guilty" wearing them everywhere as they weren't as expensive as the rest of my shoe collection. 

I've just bought some Marc Jacobs cut out heart design pumps which looks really ugly on the website but are gorgeous in real life. 

I have one knockout pair of Balmain shoes which are my most expensive pair of shoes ever, they came in at more than a grand but they get a lot of wear as I can wear them with practically anything


----------



## saragerard (Jul 15, 2009)

louboutins are the most beautiful shoes ever! LOVE THEM! my favorite are the black fringed boots-i want them so bad!


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Oct 16, 2009)

I would sell my soul for a pair of Louboutins. A few years ago, they had Reese Witherspoon in Elle wearing a beautiful pair of electric blue snakeskin ones. I couldn't find them online ANYWHERE though.

But the most expensive pair of shoes I own are these babies:
















My Vivienne Westwood's.

£365 (which, according to google is $595) and worth every penny. That was like...2 weeks wages for me! AARGH!


----------



## imoutofit (Oct 29, 2009)

I have one pair of CLs and yes I lurve them to death and I get so many compliments every time I wear them.  They did cost me an arm and a leg, but I think they were worth it


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2009)

I have one pair of CL's myself I love them..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2009)

i asked my mom for CLs for christmas and she replied "shut your mouth, you;re getting payless heels before you get Louboutins."

:'(


----------



## bunee (Dec 16, 2009)

augh CLs are so orgasmatic . 

i just cant justify paying for shoes tho ! if i love a purse bad enough, a pair of jeans bad enough, im willing to shell out whatever it takes to get them . but shoes ... theyre something you walk on ! on the dirty floor where people who mightve stepped on pee in the washroom, or dog poop or anything unsanitary walked on . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think if i get a pair of gorgeous, gorgeous shoes i absolutely love, i dont think i can wear it . it'll just be sitting pretty in my closet for me to look at .


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Dec 26, 2009)

Girls, do the CL sizes run small? Sales start today and Im planning on picking up a pair but Im a size 8 uk! (and a large 8 at that). Id love a pair of killer heels but at 6ft am I too tall??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_Girls, do the CL sizes run small? Sales start today and Im planning on picking up a pair but Im a size 8 uk! (and a large 8 at that). Id love a pair of killer heels but at 6ft am I too tall?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl you can never be too tall for heels!


----------



## kpenn (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a pair of CLs that a friend ordered for me from one of her friends that works in the outlet in Paris.  Honestly, I don't like them at all.  The red on the bottom wore off very quickly, and I find them excrutiatingly painful to wear.  (That being said, shoes are generally very uncomfortable for my size 11, extra wide feet).  I would never shell out big bucks for another pair of them, though.

My most prized shoes are not my most expensive, but the ones that I invested the most time in: those would be my $179 Jimmy Choo for H&M suede booties that I slept on the street for 20 hours to purchase.  I love them so much that I refuse to wear them outside...haha.

I don't really enjoy spending a lot of money on shoes.  IMO, you can find knock-offs that are more comfortable (come in wider styles) and are a heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mama wants these babies...

Christian Louboutin-Hidden-Platform Pump-Bergdorf Goodman

I asked my bf how he felt about them and he said, "Well, I hope you enjoy eating Cup O' Noodles for the next 6 months." Sigh.


----------



## larababyx (Apr 14, 2010)

i love louboutins but i dont have the cash right now to buy some ! need to start saving up ! the most expensive pair i own are my paul smith shoes which were 227 pounds - theryre just so cute and pink ! x


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

love their shoes...Too bad they are so expencive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I have never seen that they have sales on classic models


----------

